# sstream ??



## Teo (Apr 13, 2001)

Hi,

  I'd like to know if someone has ever compile some C++ code using sstream ? It seems that sstream isn't part of the libstdc++ ... Do I need to write my own standard I/O headers?

 Also, I'm using Project Builder right now because each time I was trying to compile my C++ code with my Makefile, this one wanted to use g++ (I guess because of my files ends with .cpp) ... but of course, it doesn't find g++ ... does anyone have been able to compile some c++ code (ending with .cpp) with c++ ? Or how can I do to have g++ running ?


Thanks a lot,

   -teo.


----------

